# Breeding Corydoras Habrosus?



## Andrew. (Dec 27, 2013)

I've been reading around and have heard that they are fairly easy to breed. From what I've read I think this will work:
I'm planning on having a 5 gal breeding tank with 10 corydoras habrosus that is bare bottom and has a small sponge filter. I'll have a few spawning mops. I'll feed them microworms and sinking pellets.
I'll have fry in a 10 gal that's also bare bottom that has a couple spawning mops to make the fry feel safe. I'll feed them microworms and finely ground flakes and sinking pellets. 
How should I collect the eggs from the breeding tank and where should I put them until they hatch? Also how easy are the eggs to see in the tank? What temp should the breeding and fry tanks be at? Any problems with what I'm planning to do? How do you guys breed them?


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

5 gallon isant big enough for breeding colony 10 gallon much better and sand bottom makes them feel much more comfortable I'd ditch the mops and replace with java moss lots of java moss they like laying eggs in it and it's very easy to cut the peice out that they laid eggs on to move to your hatching container the 5G you spoke of is a good start to grow out babies for first few weeks easy for them to find food and easy water changes on small tank ( look into hatching brine shrimp) as a first food as far as a hatching container you can use pretty much anything including a breeder net or box you can keep right in main tank

Bump: PS they also lay eggs on the glass in which case they need to be scraped off with razor and moved to hatching container


----------



## Andrew. (Dec 27, 2013)

Ok, so after the first few weeks should they go into a 10 gal to finish growing out?


----------



## Midnighttide102 (Oct 2, 2014)

A 20 long would be better but a 10 will work as long as you don't overload it to death


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

The 10 gal tank will work and you do not need to remove the corys eggs. Habrosus corys are some of the few corys that will not eat their own eggs or newly hatched fry which is why they are so easy to breed. Just feed the adults well with live and frozen food and they will multiply pretty quickly. I keep mine in a 20 gal with lots of sags, suesswassertang and some other plants and ignore what is going on and I always have tons of babies. Most eggs are on the tank walls and the sags. I am sure they lay them in the suesswassertang as well but it is in the back of the tank and I can't really see that area. A mature tank with lots of plants works best as this ensures that there is all kind of tiny micro food available for the fry. I add micro worms every so often and some crushed flakes but my fry survive mostly on what they find in the tank.
I feed my adults grindal worms. For them micro worms are too small.


----------



## Shazray (Oct 11, 2012)

I agree that habrosus are not hard to breed... A bare bottom tank can be an issue as fry often die due to a bacteria build up on the glass. They love a sand substrate but planted is fine too. Fry will do best in a mature tank.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Unless you live somewhere very warm right now/while breeding don't forget a heater to keep a consistent temp!


----------

